# Live Broadcast - Gtechniq EXO on Candy Apple 1965 Mustang Fastback



## Mike Phillips

*Live Broadcast - **Gtechniq EXO on Candy Apple 1965 Mustang Fastback*

This paint job has real *24 karat gold* Metallic Flake! So we're going to put Gtechniq EXO to the test!

*Autogeek's Thursday Night Live Broadcast!*​
**​
*GTechniq EXO Ultra Durable Hybrid Coating *​














Here's a video showing the swirls in the paint plus so high resolution pictures...

*1965 Candy Raspberry Mustang Show Car Makeover!*​




This is my friend Hink's 1965 Mustang Fastback with a Candy Raspberry, 24 Karat Gold Flake finish that cost over $20,000.00 at the time he had the car painted.

I did my best to capture the gold reflections in the finish, which you'll see below...

If you look around the source of light reflecting onto the paint you can see a gold color, that's the flake. I found it kind of hard to capture really well.










*Here's a close up cropped out of the lower right hand corner of the above picture...*









*Here's how my camera shows Candy Raspberry Paint!*


















*Before Shots*
Look closely at the car, while it looks great we're going to remove all the fine swirls and put a true show car finish on this car and when I post the "After" shots compared to these you're going to see the gloss completely maxed out.




























*The overhead hood shot...*









*The low down, front grill shot...*









*The Fastback models have the really cool look to them...*









*Inside Swirl Shot *

*Page 37 - Paint Condition Categories*

*Here's the flash my camera lighting up the paint to show the swirls inside the studio, the finish, as nice as it is, is still only in category #3 in my list of paint condition categories.*










*Here's how the paint looks outside in bright, overhead sunlight...*







































































[

This is a really sweet 1965 Mustang Fastback with a very nice paint job but here at Autogeek we're going to take it to its maximum potential.










:thumb:


----------



## VWman

Very nice


----------



## herbiedacious

Looking forward to this.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprocketser

What a candy apple beast in there


----------



## Mike Phillips

*The Mustang for the "Live Video Broadcast" for using EXO on this 1965 Candy Apple Mustang Tomorrow Night has arrived!*

http://www.palmbeachmotoring.net/showcargarage/livefeed.html



















:thumb:


----------



## alfajim

i need something candy apple red in my life now. stunning.


----------



## Mike Phillips

alfajim said:


> i need something candy apple red in my life now. stunning.


And we haven't buffed it out yet!

There are swirls and scratches that don't show up so we're going to completely machine buff the paint and then apply the EXO.

I'ts going to look dripping wet after tomorrow night.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Any more updates


----------



## Mike Phillips

At the time of this reply, we are about 2 hours away from starting.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Mike,

Here is a little video KDS Detailing made for Fun of the Gtechniq Exo in action.






The first car the video (ENZO) was fully repainted by ourselves , not you normal re-paint mind you, fully flat sanded in between top coats to give the best possible finish possible:thumb:

Then of course we went for Exo as the protection.

been working with Gtechniq for around 4 years in the UK in testing and developing the range of products.

Will wait for your own thoughts on Exo :thumb:










Me doing some yoga










Flat wet sanded Enzo :thumb:










kelly


----------



## Mike Phillips

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Here is a little video KDS Detailing made for Fun of the Gtechniq Exo in action.
> 
> The first car the video (ENZO) was fully repainted by ourselves , not you normal re-paint mind you, fully flat sanded in between top coats to give the best possible finish possible


That's top notch quality work. :thumb:



Kelly @ KDS said:


> Then of course we went for Exo as the protection. Been working with Gtechniq for around 4 years in the UK in testing and developing the range of products.
> 
> Will wait for your own thoughts on Exo
> 
> kelly


I've only used in my black test panels and the 1965 Mustang but I must say I'm impressed so far.

I've sanded and buffed a little bit of everything in my life including Ferrari's but never been dedicated to just one type of car. To me it's all about the paint and I tend to like a broad category called

*SIV or Special Interest Vehicles.*

Here in the U.S. we have lots of classic Detroit Iron as in classics and muscle cars and I do like working on these because the tend to have chrome or stainless steel for trim so I don't have to worry about getting compound or polish splatter on crappy plastic trim like all new cars come with.

Also the panels tend to be large and smooth which just makes sanding and buffing easy...

My favorite car I've buffed out of all time is the Batmobile though...










Would love to visit you guys sometime in the future, maybe do a detailing clinic together...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Not 100% yet , but i should be at sema show this year :thumb:

I am guessing you will be there ??

would be great to catch up , with you at the same time as Pj and Dom 



kelly


----------



## Mike Phillips

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Not 100% yet , but i should be at sema show this year :thumb:
> 
> I am guessing you will be there ??
> 
> would be great to catch up , with you at the same time as Pj and Dom
> 
> 
> 
> kelly


Yes, I'll be working in the Autogeek Booth.

Long days, hard work and lots of hand shaking...

Good times!


----------

